# 12 emtb riders all fitness levels out together thats the power of emtbing. [video]



## BootsOnTheGroundYT (Nov 2, 2020)

Was a great day out, a wet one, a gloomy one, but a good 22 miler. All levels of fitness, we go for a ride over moors, along canals, singletrack, farms and all stay together, that's the power of emtb improving your fitness while enjoying the climbs. 

We also have a quick look at what other people are riding, some more expensive, some less.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Very different riding than I am use to. I now have an aversion to mud now that no one is telling me to stay out of it.


----------

